

What's Wrong with Electric Bikes - jchin
http://indefinitelywild.gizmodo.com/what-s-wrong-with-electric-bicycles-1702986234

======
techin
The Kickstarter link: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hongquan/the-kben-
a-mod...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hongquan/the-kben-a-modern-
electric-bike-for-the-human-race/comments)

